# Need 2 for June 1st , 2nd and 3rd.



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

Finally getting to fish in the new boat (new to me anyway). Will be going out for the day on Friday (1st), then overnight the 2nd and 3rd. Looking for 2 for both trips. Plans are: (1st) Snapper fish, then hit the edge for mingos, then troll. 2nd and 3rd, plan to leave out mid-day, try our luck at deep dropping, then head out to the rigs for tuna, and if there are any left try to pick up some snapper on the way in. Send a pm with contact info if interested. Will be departing from Boggy Point in Orange Beach, AL. Wayne


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

You might want to include the area you are launching from!!! Estimated cost wouldn't hurt either? Good luck with the new boat!


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Comments*

Thanks, Flounderpounder. Not sure what the expenses will be yet, first trip offshore, Went trolling down in Pompano for 3 1/2 days only used 113 gals fuel. I think she'll be reasonable if we don't put the hammer down. Fished last season from the need a ride section, just want to return the favors. Just happy to be on the water again. Being land locked really sucks. Take Care!!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

interested will I need an Al licience? ed


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

I am interested in the trip 2nd through 3rd. I will send a PM.


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

I pm'd my number last night. Give me a call. I am ready to go.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Phone Calls Made-*

I've contacted everyone and left messages, I will give priorty in the order I was contacted so get beck to me if you still want to go.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Still need one for Friday the 1st.*

Spot for the 2nd and 3rd is filled. Can take one more for the 1st.

Wayne


----------

